# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  500 ريال

## الشيخ حسين جضر

*كنت على موعد مع والدي للذهاب الى الجزيرة المائية ،لاستمتع بالمياه الباردة في ظل صيف حار*
*ونسبة مرتفعة من الرطوبة ..* 
*جهزت اغراضى الشخصية ووضعت في حقيبتى الخضراء اللون ، فأنا أعشق الخضرة ، وغالبا* 
*ما نتناول في وجباتنا الرئيسية كل شىء أخضر ، جدران منزلنا مصبوغة بالأخضر وكراسى المطبخ*
*خضراء ، وأغلب ملابسى خضراء ..* 
*وصل والدي في الموعد المحدد ، فهو يحب النظام في المواعيد ، بعكس والداتى التى لاتنضبط في مواعيدها*
*غالبا ما ندخل في معارك كلامية لتأخرها ، ويبرر لنا والدي تأخر والداتي لأنها تحتاج الى وقت أكثر لتتهىء*
*للخروج ..* 
*انطلقنا في سيارتنا الخضراء بسرعة معتدلة ، فالمكان قريب منا ...* 
*سألنى والدي وهو يبتسم ماهو أقرب شىء اليك ؟؟*
*حقيبتى ..* 
*ابتسم والدي قال لا ...* 
*اقرب شىء اليك .. هو ربك ..{ وَنَحْنُ أَقْرَبُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ حَبْلِ الْوَرِيدِ }*
*وصلنا الى الجزيرة المائية ، مئات السيارات واقفة في المواقف ، وكنت متلهف للخروج* 
*سأل والدي كم سعر التذكرة ؟؟*
*فسأله الرجل الواقف خلف زجاج ينظر الينا من ثقب صغير .. كم طول ابنك ؟*
*قال له : ليس بالطويل ، فقط 120 سم* 
*طيب : 100 ريال* 
*بقيت استمتع بالالعاب المائية لمدة 6 ساعات متواصلة ..*
*على باب الخروج نظرت طفلا لم يتجاوز العاشرة يبيع بعض الحلويات ..* 
*دفعنى فضولى أن اسأله بعض الاسئلة ..*
*منذ متى وأنت تبيع هذه الحلويات ؟؟*
*من سنتين ..* 
*وكم تربح يوميا قال من 10 ريالات الى 20 ريال ..* 
*وشهريا 500 ريال* 
*ثم همست في أذنه ماذا تفعل بالخمسائة ريال ..* 
*ادفعها الى جارى الفقير ..*
*كلها ..* 
*نعم ..* 
*فأن هنا اتسلى بالبيع واساعد الاخرين وأحصل على الاجر والثواب .*

*مع تحيات ابوعلي*

----------

